# Woman of Chen Taijiquan



## oaktree (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Chen Juan. She has a school in Guangzhou. Her father is Chen Zhenglei and her brother is Chen Bing.
http://www.scicbeijing.com/MartialArts/Intro.asp?ID=16

Video of Chen Juan.





 
This is Luo Mei Juan. 
http://www.holisticasia.com/index.p...&id=428:luo-mei-juan-tai-chi-master&Itemid=55

Video of Luo Mei Juan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olCWMqj7KNo&p=48A7B1FF669017C0&playnext=1&index=26

Aiping Cheng 

http://aiping-taichi.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDqY-sq6tNg&feature=related


Zhang Gwang Ping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJvEpi2sxoo&feature=related


----------

